

Ask YC: Do you register more than just the .com for your site? - jakewolf


======
tlrobinson
If you're Guy Kawasaki you spend over $1000 (just for the first year)
registering _55_ domain names for a single website:

<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/06/by_the_numbers_.html>

------
randallsquared
I used to do this (back in 1998-2002 or so), but it doesn't really make sense
to do so, unless you intend to actually use them differently, or if your
domain somehow makes more sense with ".net" after it or something.

------
nickb
I register all available major TLDs (com/net/org/cn/jp/kr/etc) and I register
them for 10 years (because of SEO).

~~~
tlrobinson
_(because of SEO)_

How does registering for 10 years help with SEO?

------
jakewolf
Also curious how many years people register their domains for.

